# 1st Project With 1st Lathe:  Pediatric Precordial Stethoscope



## Drgas (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a rookie at machining but I lost my my favorite kiddie precordial (a special stethoscope us anesthesiologists leave on a patient's chest during surgery) so I wanted to make one .  It attaches to a single molded earpiece so I can listen constantly but have my hands free.  I used stainless and brass to try new materials.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 28, 2015)

That's what Hobby Machinist is all about. Using developed skill to make things we want or need. Congratulations. 

Tom


----------



## rwm (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey that looks good. Nice knurling.
I have always wondered what y'all are listening for with those things. I mean, ya got a pulse ox and and ecg. Why listen? 
R


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 28, 2015)

_Why listen? _

Probably for the same reason we operate a machine with one hand on it, just to feel the vibrations, waiting the ones that sneak up on us and suddenly overwhelm the machine. It's just a little more insurance.


----------



## Drgas (Feb 28, 2015)

Listening over the suprasternal notch lets you hear every breath very close to the vocal cords.  You can get a great sense 0f the depth of anesthesia (squeaky high pitched~patient is "light", you can detect laryngospasm way before any changes in any monitor.  It's old school but is a part of the "art" of anesthesia.  Us old timers who learned  before the pulse oximeter was in use really depended on the five senses.  I see no reason to not use em still.


----------



## rwm (Feb 28, 2015)

Got it. Thanks. Good to know.
So pretty much what T Bredehoft said! 
R


----------



## randyc (Feb 28, 2015)

First project ?  Good on ya' !


----------



## Getaway (Mar 1, 2015)

Your going to really enjoy this hobby. I'm addicted to the learning process. Thanks for sharing


----------



## magu (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Good job, It's nice to make things you need.
You will get a good feeling every time you use.
Steve


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Mar 4, 2015)

That looks beautiful!!!

I'm sure it works great, but I am curious if using home made equipment during surgery  could set you up for a lawsuit if anything really bad happens during a surgery.   I imagine a good lawyer would latch right onto using home made equipment in a surgical setting no matter how good it works.   

Chris


----------

